# deception sur ibook



## bertt (21 Juin 2003)

en survolant le forum on a tous les meme pb 
pb de vitesse de gravure / pixel defextueux
chauffe /plantage /ecran reste gris /ne sallume plus
finalement je l ais retourner au sav
3/4 semaine d inter
viendra t il en bon etat( sans rayure)


----------



## Sebang (21 Juin 2003)

Oui mais ne pas oublier qu'il n'y a que ceux qui ont des problèmes qui postent (en général)...
Je vais pas faire un sujet pour vous dire que mon iBook marche non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Donc moi je pense pas que les iBook soient plus des déceptions que d'autres portables. C'est pas de bol que vous ayez des machines qui soient pas parfaites, mais moi la mienne marche au poil, j'ai gagné (un petit peu) en autonomie depuis le changement de DD, je grave en 16x malgré le combo Sony et tout va bien... Comme quoi.
Mais tu vois, si on écrit ça à longueur de post, on va me dire : "oui et alors ? Il marche c'est cool pour toi."

Moi je propose de faire un thread des utilisateurs sans (gros) problèmes avec leur iBook, juste pour dire qu'il marche bien et pour rassurer ceux qui croient que les iBook sont pas fiables.


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi je propose de faire un thread des utilisateurs sans (gros) problèmes avec leur iBook, juste pour dire qu'il marche bien et pour rassurer ceux qui croient que les iBook sont pas fiables.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas faire un monologue ?


----------



## Nathalex (21 Juin 2003)

Allez, chez nous, on a deux iBook (dont un depuis novembre 2001) et tout marche au poil...
Et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils ne servent pas (lundi va changer la donne ?) !!!


----------



## Sebang (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu vas faire un monologue ?
> 
> ...





			
				Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, chez nous, on a deux iBook (dont un depuis novembre 2001) et tout marche au poil...
> Et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils ne servent pas (lundi va changer la donne ?) !!!   *



Ben on sera au moins deux.


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2003)

[mode surveillance du sujet de trés pret]


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

Le vrai problème c'est surtout de trouver des pièces de rechange à des prix normaux. J'ai besoin d'une nappe de trackpad de rechange et je ne vais pas payer un forfait de 500 euros chez Apple pour ça. Un site amériacin en vend pour plus de 100 $, ce qui est abhérent pour un petit bout de nappe ... Et c'est très difficile de trouver un iBook 300 ou 366 dont l'écran est cassé pour me donner des pièces de rechange (je changerais bien la carte mère vu que la puce son s'est désoudée; idem pour la coque un peu usée ...)


----------



## Sebang (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Le vrai problème c'est surtout de trouver des pièces de rechange à des prix normaux. J'ai besoin d'une nappe de trackpad de rechange et je ne vais pas payer un forfait de 500 euros chez Apple pour ça. Un site amériacin en vend pour plus de 100 $, ce qui est abhérent pour un petit bout de nappe ... Et c'est très difficile de trouver un iBook 300 ou 366 dont l'écran est cassé pour me donner des pièces de rechange (je changerais bien la carte mère vu que la puce son s'est désoudée; idem pour la coque un peu usée ...)  *



Tout à fait d'accord toi. Par curiosité j'avais voulu voir ce que l'on pouvait trouver comme pièces de rechanges et à quel prix (au cas où j'ai un truc qui pète), et j'ai vraiment rien trouver à un prix "normal".

Les seuls conseils que je peux te donner, c'est de guetter les enchères eBay ou Yahoo jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un mette un iBook coquillage en panne ou essayer le site  Dokaz, ce sont de petites annonces de particuliers et il arrive souvent qu'ils vendent des vieux Mac ou des Mac cassés. Faut revenir toutes les semaines pour vérifier, mais je vois pas comment tu pourrais faire sinon à des prix "normaux"...

Pour finir, bon courage, surtout que ça fait longtemps que tu la cherches cette nappe !


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour finir, bon courage, surtout que ça fait longtemps que tu la cherches cette nappe !
> 
> ...



environ 9 mois ...


----------



## marcomarco (22 Juin 2003)

salut j'avais un imac 400mmhz depuis 3 ans et aucun problemes .le ibook je l'ai depuis 3mois et à part la lenteur sur certaine applications gourmandes c'est vraiment nickel......j'ai mac os X.10.2.6 et 384mo(modele 800mhz)..

     marco....


----------



## cham (22 Juin 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> * en survolant le forum on a tous les meme pb
> pb de vitesse de gravure / pixel defextueux
> chauffe /plantage /ecran reste gris /ne sallume plus
> finalement je l ais retourner au sav
> ...


T'as tout eu sur le même iBook ?


----------



## Djinn (23 Juin 2003)

moi ca fait depuis avril 2002 que j'ai mon ibook 600 384 Mo RAM sous OSX 10.1.5 et OS 9.2
et il marche vraiment tres bien mon pti pepere !!!

je tourne bcp avec des appli graphiques, bon ca peche un peu vu kia po d'open GL mais bon sang il m'a deja sorti de qque ornieres dans mon boulot grace a sa stabilite et sa flexibilite.

jean


----------



## maousse (23 Juin 2003)

jvlasseman a dit:
			
		

> * je tourne bcp avec des appli graphiques, bon ca peche un peu vu kia po d'open GL mais bon sang il m'a deja sorti de qque ornieres dans mon boulot grace a sa stabilite et sa flexibilite.  *


Attention à ne pas trop le plier quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Moi, aussi, je suis très content de mon ibook 600 (j'ai eu un problème de batterie remplacée sans gros soucis avec la garantie)


----------



## melaure (23 Juin 2003)

Outre la nappe cassée et la sortie son naze, c'est maintenant OS X qui fait son bug pour completer. impossible de trouver le serveur dhcp de mon modem/routeur alors que les autres le voit. Ce n'est pas matériel car le partage de fichiers, lui, fonctionne ...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

moi j'aime bien mon ibook... c'est le 500 DVD, payé 2100 euros il y a deux ans...

c'est clair qu'il est trop lent, mais bon...
il ne chauffe pas, il est très silencieux, le ventilateur ne s'est jamais mis en route, pas de problèmes!!

a si, ma batterie est morte...


----------



## thomasHK (23 Juin 2003)

Tout pareil,

Je vais souvent sur ce forum et constate avec bonheur que mon Ibook ne souffre d'aucun des maux dont j'entends parler... Et je ne suis pas le seul dans mon entourage!

En plus des que je vois un PC portable, je ne peux m'empecher d'etre content de mon Ibook qui tourne parfaitement!


----------



## Sebang (23 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Outre la nappe cassée et la sortie son naze, c'est maintenant OS X qui fait son bug pour completer. impossible de trouver le serveur dhcp de mon modem/routeur alors que les autres le voit. Ce n'est pas matériel car le partage de fichiers, lui, fonctionne ...  *



Ah mais arrête ! Tout le monde a posté un message pour dire que son iBook marche trop bien, alors poste pas ici pour dire qu'y a un truc qui va pas !


----------



## Onra (23 Juin 2003)

Moi aussi mon iBook marche nickel... c'est un dual usb juillet 2001 et 2h30 d'autonomie avec la batterie d'origine !

Juste un p'tit souci au niveau du cable d'antenne AirPort. Quand je l'ouvre trop je diminue ma sensibilité. Faut que je le démonte pour voir mais j'ai la flemme pour le moment...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> * Moi aussi mon iBook marche nickel... c'est un dual usb juillet 2001 et 2h30 d'autonomie avec la batterie d'origine !
> *


vas-y, remule couteau dans la plaie...


----------



## ederntal (23 Juin 2003)

moi aussi tout nikel... même un peu trop je m'ennuie...


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> vas-y, remule couteau dans la plaie...
> 
> 
> ...



plutôt des coups de haches ...


----------



## decoris (24 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> plutôt des coups de haches ...  *



ouais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va vraiment falloir que je bataille pour en avoir une nouvelle...


----------



## imaout (24 Juin 2003)

Je n'ose t'achever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais mon 600 ne pose vraiment pas de problème


----------



## melmor (24 Juin 2003)

idem, j'ai déjà eu 2 iBook depuis 2 ans et je n'ai jamais eu aucun pb avec !


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2003)

melmor a dit:
			
		

> * idem, j'ai déjà eu 2 iBook depuis 2 ans et je n'ai jamais eu aucun pb avec !  *



Alors pourquoi t'en es-tu débarassé ?


----------



## Sebang (24 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors pourquoi t'en es-tu débarassé ?      *



Euh ben regarde, moi j'ai bien eu 2 iBook en moins d'un an parce que j'ai vendu mon 700 acheté en Juillet pour me payer le 800 en Décembre. Pourtant il marchait très bien ce 700...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Euh ben regarde, moi j'ai bien eu 2 iBook en moins d'un an parce que j'ai vendu mon 700 acheté en Juillet pour me payer le 800 en Décembre. Pourtant il marchait très bien ce 700...
> 
> ...



au bout de 6 mois d'utilisation... encore heureux...


----------



## Komac (26 Juin 2003)

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, mon iBook 800 14" combo marche du tonnerre de dieu, jamais de problèmes, 1 seul kernel panic (à l'installation d'Office encore) autrement "NICKEL"...

Sauf pour l'iBook 466 (palourde) de ma femme, quelque fois la résolution d'écran change au démarrage et après impossible de la changer, sauf de redémarrer. Quelqu'un à déjà vu ça ?
(config: iBook G3 466 DVD, 320 Mo RAM, OS 10.1.5)


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> *Sauf pour l'iBook 466 (palourde) de ma femme, quelque fois la résolution d'écran change au démarrage et après impossible de la changer, sauf de redémarrer. Quelqu'un à déjà vu ça ?
> (config: iBook G3 466 DVD, 320 Mo RAM, OS 10.1.5)  *



Non pas sur mon Mandarine ... L'écran est un des quelques trucs qui marchent encore bien ...


----------



## Komac (27 Juin 2003)

Peut-être une réinitialisation de la vidéo (ou de la PRAM), mais je ne me souviens pas comment faire pour le premier cas ?
(pour l'autre je crois que c'est : alt-option-P-R)


----------



## bertt (11 Juillet 2003)

tous ses probleme sur Ibook 800 dvd/grv 12,1 pouces
pb de vitesse de gravure / pixel defextueux
chauffe /plantage /ecran reste gris /ne sallume plus
finalement je l ais retourner au sav de surcouf 
a se jour 5 semaines d inter
aucun signe de retour 
revenu sur pc avec portable toshiba portege 3110 1,4 kg avec win98
mon premier apple et dernier , j' aurais du switcher sur l ipod


----------



## Sebang (11 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> *mon premier apple et dernier , j' aurais du switcher sur l ipod  *



Bah, t'as pas eu de bol, c'est tout (et puis Surcouf, quelle idée...).
Préviens nous quand tu reviens, on se fera un plaisir de t'aider avec ton nouveau Mac.


----------



## bertt (17 Juillet 2003)

retour d inter 5 semaines d attente
ne demare plus sur batterie,  pourtant batterie charger a fond
et perte des parametres de l heure des le secteur debrancher
me trouve en 1970
desire plus l envoyer en sav le vend faite offre
o revoir apple


----------



## bouilla (17 Juillet 2003)

euh... un échange contre un ipod ? ...


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

petit canular, non?


----------



## bouilla (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * petit canular, non?  *



oui decus, ou une boutade comme tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en fait notre ami a suggeré (en morse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de faire une offre pour son ibook, et comme il aurait préféré switcher pour un ipod, je lui ai proposé un trock contre le mien (d'ipod...)

mais comme tu viens de tout foutre a l'eau avec ta question...maintenant j'ai l'air ridicule avec mes explications


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui decus, ou une boutade comme tu veux
> 
> ...



non, je parlais de ces sois-disans problèmes...
il veut vendre son ibook sans même le réparer, alors qu'il est encore sous garantie, et qu'il retravaille sur PC (donc il n'a plus besoin de son ibook, il peut le faire réparer!!)

bref, jamais rien vu d'aussi débile...


----------



## bouilla (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non, je parlais de ces sois-disans problèmes...
> il veut vendre son ibook sans même le réparer, alors qu'il est encore sous garantie, et qu'il retravaille sur PC (donc il n'a plus besoin de son ibook, il peut le faire réparer!!)
> ...



ah pardon...oui toi aussi ça te semble suspect ?!

d'ailleurs si jamais il ne s'agit pas d'un canular, ce dont je doute fortement, je serais éventuellement interessé de jeter un coup d'oeil sur cet ibook, voir si les problémes sont aussi critiques que tu le prétends Brett... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'habite a 2 pas de chez surcouf et je n'ai pas spécialment grand chose à faire en ce moment, donc si tu es interessé contactes-moi par mail.

Autrement Décus a entierement raison sur le fait que tu devrais le renvoyer au sav, ne serait-ce que pour les pixels deffectueux (a condition d'en avoir au minimum 5 si mes souvenir sont bons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou à défaut peut etre que macinside serait d'accord pour te donner l'adresse d'un centre de maintenance agréé apple sur Paris( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sebang (18 Juillet 2003)

Sinon moi je te l'échange contre 5 cacaouhètes. Non parce qu'au moins, les cacahouètes, ça tombe pas en panne et en plus, t'es sûr qu'il n'y a pas de pixels morts ou de batterie morte et en plus, c'est super bon !

Allez, marché conclu, et merci !


----------



## bertt (18 Juillet 2003)

j ens prend pour mon grade!!!!
donc je m explique!!
retour du sav ibook fonctionne que sur secteur a chaque redemarrage perte de l heure 
j appel apple 40 minute pour justifier ma panne
il envoie une batterie neuve
j espere que sa marchera
donc marre de me prendre la tete pour l ibook
si personne interresser je le vend dans l etat 750 
g3 800 combo tft 12.1


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

moa je suis interessé par la batterie en tout cas... on oit ca en privé... voici mon mail jeromeb1@free.fr


----------



## Graphistecomfr (19 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> *
> si personne interresser je le vend dans l etat 750 
> g3 800 combo tft 12.1   *



Houlà ! Mais c'est presque le prix que me réclame mon cochon de revendeur pour échanger mon lecteur combo !


----------



## bertt (22 Juillet 2003)

j'ais recu une nouvelle batterie 
en 4 jours bravo la rapidite d applecare
deception malgre une charge complete de la batterie
ibook ne s allume que sur secteur et reperte de l heure
truc louche 
apres 10 heure sans sans servir lance 1 demarrage 
miracle il demarre sur batterie
qui a deja eu se probleme!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

heuuu et tu le vends toujours 750 , c'est ca...


----------



## Mulder (22 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * heuuu et tu le vends toujours 750 , c'est ca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



751  ici !


----------



## bertt (22 Juillet 2003)

pas de probleme
vend Ibook G3 800
tft12,1 combo DD30GO 640MO
750 
contact par email 
dept 91/75


----------



## decoris (22 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> * pas de probleme
> vend Ibook G3 800
> tft12,1 combo DD30GO 640MO
> 750 
> ...



je maintiens : soit ce mec est fou, soit c'est un bon farceur...


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> * [...] et reperte de l heure* [...]



si je souviens bien, cette anomalie au niveau de l'heure qui revenait en 1970 a été résolu avec une petite maj provenant de chez apple...

ou alors pile interne ?...


----------



## Mulder (22 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> *
> ou alors pile interne ?...   *



Pas de pile sur les iBook mais un condensateur.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si je souviens bien, cette anomalie au niveau de l'heure qui revenait en 1970 a été résolu avec une petite maj provenant de chez apple...
> 
> ou alors pile interne ?...   *



mais tais toi malheureux !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















plus serieusement, je trouvve dommage que tu es ce prb a la con, ca la fout mal... surtout si 'lon vient de switcher... pis si ca se trouve c'est qu'un prb a la con.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 751  ici !
> 
> ...



752 


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> plus serieusement, je trouvve dommage que tu es ce prb a la con, ca la fout mal... surtout si 'lon vient de switcher... pis si ca se trouve c'est qu'un prb a la con.    *



moi je dis bonne blague!!! un gars qui revends son ordi pour le moindre petit problème (alors que sous windows ça n'arrete pas), et en plus à un prix très largement sous-estimé, ça sent l'arnaque...


----------



## bertt (23 Juillet 2003)

arnaque!!!!
mon 1er apple acheter fin 01/03 1600  avec plusieurs panne!!
5 semaines d inter et j ais un nouveau accord de retour 
1er changement de la carte mere
et portable ne marche pas sur batterie
au retour aspect general n as plus l air neuf!!!
j ais eu et encore plusieurs portable pc
ibm toshiba twinhead compact (peut etre 1 prochain Gericom)
et celui qui me permet de travailler et regarder des divx sans probleme toshiba 3110 1,4kg  d une valeur de 350 
le meme ibook se vend a 1200 en ce moment
et le premier prix a n importe quelle enseigne d un portable pc est a moins de 1000 
rester pas avec des oeilleres
je pense pas le surestime et veux dormir tranquille
si vend a etudiant ou personne qui ne peut changer de portable comme moi
deja l acheterais tu?


----------



## minime (23 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas la faute de l'iBook si tes collègues sont cons.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> *je me suis fait charier 1 max avec mon apple blanc (computer pour fille)
> *


...si tu montres ton iBook à des brutes épaisses carburant à la Kro, rotant et pétant en se tapant sur le bide ... effectivement, tu peux avoir quelques problèmes de ce genre !!!


----------



## minime (23 Juillet 2003)

Par contre si tu montres ton iBook à la ravissante copine de Foguenne... tu risques d'avoir des problèmes avec Foguenne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une machine à filles, pas une machine de fille.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2003)

Il est bizarre le garçon quand même... déjà via son orthographe et son expression mais aussi via cette phrase hallucinante :


> je me suis fait charier 1 max avec mon apple blanc (computer pour fille)



C'est clair que le profil évoqué par the big semble être adéquat...
Comment veux-tu discuter avec des mecs qui te sortent un truc comme ça ??? CA sent le gymnase tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je t'explique même pas si ils me voient arriver avec ma mini austin de 1983 rouge et que je me pointe en + avec un ibook blanc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan mais sérieux, vends ton ibook et achète une hache ou une bonne tronçonneuse, ils vont déjà moins se foutre de ta gueule !


----------



## minime (23 Juillet 2003)

C'est du brutal :

"Même si je ne suis qu'un bon cheval
Ou un gros bourrin, tu as le choix
Un arrière droit assez brutal évoluant en D3
Qui sent la bière et l'animal
Les tacles et la mauvaise foi
Allez c'est ma tournée générale
Qu'est ce que tu bois"


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre si tu montres ton iBook à la ravissante copine de Foguenne... tu risques d'avoir des problèmes avec Foguenne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, c'est tellement vrai.


----------



## romoan (24 Juillet 2003)

ambiance cotillon-serpentin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quand c'est qu'on danse???


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juillet 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> * ambiance cotillon-serpentin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce soir petite sortie du mercredi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Au fait pour revenir au sujet (sic), on peut très bien manipuler une tronçoneuse et retoucher ses photos avec un superbe iBook blanc.


----------



## bertt (24 Juillet 2003)

951 personne  on ete sur se post a cause de mon pb d ibook
un grand debat !!
commence a re aimer mon ibook malgre ses disfonctionnement
excuse a ceux offencer sur mes propos ,mes ecrit on depasser mes pensé
pire ses 1 combles de creer 1 sujet mac a partir d'un pc
j suis le seul a venir sur macgen avec winXP ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au fait pour revenir au sujet (sic), on peut très bien manipuler une tronçoneuse et retoucher ses photos avec un superbe iBook blanc.
> 
> 
> ...



Bien vu mais je vois pas l'ibook sur la photo !


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> * 951 personne  on ete sur se post a cause de mon pb d ibook
> un grand debat !!
> commence a re aimer mon ibook malgre ses disfonctionnement
> excuse a ceux offencer sur mes propos ,mes ecrit on depasser mes pensé
> ...



Quand mon eMac est reparti au SAV pour la quatrième fois, j'étais tout aussi désespéré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Depuis, la Fnac me l'a échangé contre un iBook 14" dont je suis très content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour finir, je pense qu'ici on n'est pas sectaire et bienvenues sont les personnes sur XP* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* : à condition de poster des messages censés et/ou constructifs


----------



## decoris (24 Juillet 2003)

t'as pas eu de chance avec ton ibook, je peux l'admettre... mais tes réactions sont exagérées...
demande simplement un remplacement... (exige plutot!)

moi la moyenne d'age de mes mac est (jusqu'a dans quelques minutes, j'attends le nouveau!) de plus de 3 ans, et aucun n'a été en SAV... juste l'imac parceque j'avais grillé le modem suite à un orage (sisi, c'est possible...)

t'as pas eu de chance, mais n'en fait pas une généralité!


----------



## romoan (24 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> * 951 personne  on ete sur se post a cause de mon pb d ibook
> un grand debat !!
> commence a re aimer mon ibook malgre ses disfonctionnement
> excuse a ceux offencer sur mes propos ,mes ecrit on depasser mes pensé
> ...



Mais non, moi mon PB 12 est à côté de moi il tourne sur autre chose, et je me sers de mon vieux Dell latitude sur lequel il ne reste plus que mon FAI et IE pour poster dans les 2/3 des cas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je suis un homme libre et pas perclus de sectarisme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je regrette pas d'avoir basculé sur l'adret... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si l'ubac c'est msoft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je préfère ça au c^té obscur, ç a me rappel mes montagnes et c'est plus de ma génération... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R. Frison Roche  : "le versant du soleil" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







davaï, davaï


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> 951 personne  on ete sur se post a cause de mon pb d ibook
> un grand debat !!
> commence a re aimer mon ibook malgre ses disfonctionnement
> excuse a ceux offencer sur mes propos ,mes ecrit on depasser mes pensé
> ...



heuuu j'ecris aussi de XP... haïe haïe... ne me faites pas de mal !!! lol
 mais risque de passer sur os X dans po longtemps... le drame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










heuuuu tu vends pu ton 800 a 750  alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??? merde


----------



## bertt (8 Août 2003)

si je l ais vendu dans mon entourage de boulot
et j ais racheter le meme neuf pour 400 de plus
celui la a un combo sony 
et comme decus le ventilateur se met pratiquement jamais en route meme en regardant des divx
il chauffe baucoup moins 
 j etais sur un mauvais modele


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

ba voilou


----------

